# Is weg!!  ... Biete Datenkabel S7 und S5 ...



## Nachbar (13 Juli 2005)

VERKAUFT!
Habe ein S7-Programmierkabel Bild
und ein S5-Programmierkabel Bild

Konnte die Leitungen leider nicht testen, da in der Firma keine Hardware mehr vorhanden ist.
Beide zusammen für 40.- inkl. Versandkosten


----------

